

Show HN: www.Facebookipodayclosingprice.com, a hack to see what people predict - jamesproud
http://www.facebookipodayclosingprice.com/

======
jwoah12
For some reason, I first read this url as: "Facebook ipod a yc losing price"

------
tocomment
Why do I have to allow access to my twitter account?

------
p_sherman
Sad that this is now considered a "hack".

------
adviceonly
It shouldn't allow the same guy to make the same prediction over and over.
Neat idea tho. I predict end of day in the 60s/share.

~~~
jamesproud
It shouldn't. The duplicates are due to bug hunting!

